# info on L3400 backhoe attachment



## markl3400stl

I am new to the forum. Have a L3400 with front end loader. I am looking at trying to buy a backhoe attachment to do trenching and other digging while I build a cabin. (not trying to dig a basement with it) I have been searching for a backhoe and notice they either have hydraulics which attach to the tractors or have own pump and connect to the PTO. I have seen used ditch witch, bradco new and used and liberty backhoes. I have been told by a salesman at my local kubota dealer the pumps on the L3400 are pretty slow to move the backhoe and I would most likely be much happier with one that hooks to the PTO. Anyone who has some info or input it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Mark. Even slow, it'd be better than a shovel. I'd try the tractor hydraulics first, then go with the external PTO pump if you wanted to go faster. I think you'll be fine though myself.


----------

